# Something I Built Today



## andro (29/4/14)

I was bored and i decide to build a base to rebuild coils etc . Used an old twisp battery and a sample of cesarstone ( im rebuilding bathroom and kitchen so they left me few samples.) , superglue,rubber feet and a dremel to do the work.
I think look neat .

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (29/4/14)

That looks awesome. Well done, Sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (29/4/14)

That can be handy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (29/4/14)

This is exactly what I am looking for, now you have given me something to do over the long weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (29/4/14)

That's very creative. I love repurposing stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/14)

That's awesome! McGyver of note!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (29/4/14)

Really good job bro


----------



## johan (29/4/14)

I just LOVE creativity

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (29/4/14)

Awesome dildo stand!!!!!!!!! Just need to add a charging receptacle!!! ??????????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (29/4/14)

RezaD said:


> Awesome dildo stand!!!!!!!!! Just need to add a charging receptacle!!! ??????????


We bow to your superior knowledge.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RezaD (29/4/14)

Matthee said:


> We bow to your superior knowledge.



Gracious as always!!!!


----------



## ET (29/4/14)

nice stand dude


----------



## Dr Evil (30/4/14)

That looks great

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Riaz (30/4/14)

what an awesome invention!!!

well done


----------

